# Embedded fragments - Which VAC table of disabilities?



## 49459

Hello, long time lurker on here, and I finally have something to contribute.  I'm RCMP and have quite a few shotgun pellets in my head and neck from an on-duty shooting.  VAC seems to have missed or ignored this in their assessment of my injuries and I ended up with what seems like a really low ball %.

Does anyone have any experience with VAC assessing embedded fragments?  How do they assess the fact that you have a bunch of extra metal in your body?  Not being able to get an MRI seems like an issue to me.

Thanks


----------



## PuckChaser

The only time I've heard of this was when my grandfather was diagnosed with cancer in the 1980s. He had multiple X-Rays and they found metal fragments still inside him from being wounded on Normandy. VAC's answer was "well its not ours". Didn't see a payment at all from it before he died.

Good luck fighting the government insurance system...


----------



## brihard

49459 said:
			
		

> Hello, long time lurker on here, and I finally have something to contribute.  I'm RCMP and have quite a few shotgun pellets in my head and neck from an on-duty shooting.  VAC seems to have missed or ignored this in their assessment of my injuries and I ended up with what seems like a really low ball %.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with VAC assessing embedded fragments?  How do they assess the fact that you have a bunch of extra metal in your body?  Not being able to get an MRI seems like an issue to me.
> 
> Thanks



They're going to assess it based on the actual degree of functional disability resulting, not necessarily the presence of the fragments themselves. I'm gonna shoot you a private message.


----------



## 49459

Brihard said:
			
		

> They're going to assess it based on the actual degree of functional disability resulting, not necessarily the presence of the fragments themselves. I'm gonna shoot you a private message.



That's what I was wondering, so it is based on the problems that pellets are causing, not the pellets themselves.  I wasn't sure if there was a "miscellaneous ways you are fucked up" table!

Thanks


----------

